

Propagation Networks: A Flexible and Expressive Substrate for Computation - silentbicycle
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.150.2893&rank=1

======
silentbicycle
This dissertation expands on the "The Art of the Propagator"
(<http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/44215>), also highly recommended.

------
ColinWright
I think this is the same as was submitted a year ago. Twice.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1322135>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1197949>

~~~
silentbicycle
Thanks for finding those, it's a shame it didn't get more discussion.

"The Art of the Propagator" has been submitted a couple times, too, but seems
like it hasn't made it over the threshhold to get noticed.

~~~
ColinWright
I certainly think it deserves more attention, but I also believe it's not in
the interest set of the current HN audience. I strongly believe it's on topic,
I just think it's ignored by people who are interested in startups, web
development, current hacking, and general current affairs. They seems to be
the topics _du jour._

Computational substrate theory doesn't really get much attention. Sadly.

